# اللهجة الفلسطينية: صوت مجموعة من الحرامية قريبين منهم



## Sidjanga

مرحبا

أول إشي بدي أشكر كل المسؤولين على هدا المنتدى!

تاني إشي بدي أسأل سؤالين عن هدا النصّ (من "الحمار والجمل", من "كان يا مكان - قصص للأطفال, من مسرح عناد في بيت جالا, فلسطين):

"كان في جمل وحمار, التقوا في طرف الغابة بعيد عن الناس. (..., حكوا فترة مع بعض)
فجأة سمعوا صوت مجموعة من الحرامية قريبين منهم.
قال الجمل للحمار: وطي صوتك, عشان ما يسمعوناش. (...)"

1) بعرفش كيف الحالة بالفصحى. 
بس بالنسبة للهجة الفلسطينية مبيّن إنه كلمة "حرامية" تُستخدم يا لمفرد المؤنث يا لجمع المذكّر (وطبعأً مش بس هون), صح؟

2) ليش مكتوبة "صوت مجموعة من الحرامية قريبين منهم" - ومش "صوت مجموعة من الحرامية القريبين منهم" أو "صوت مجموعة من الحرامية قريبة منهم"؟

بجوز المنطق هو هدا؟:
عكل حال "مجموعة من الحرامية" يعني إنه في "أكمن شخص" أو يمكن "كتير ناس", يعني عكل حال الناس الموجودين "جمع" (أكثر من اتنين), وعشان هيك بقولوا "قريبين" مع إنه كلمة "مجموة" مفرد المؤنث ومع إنه كلمة "الحرامية" معروفة في الجملة؟

شكراً


----------



## clevermizo

sidjanga said:


> مرحبا
> 
> أول إشي بدي أشكر كل المسؤولين على هدا المنتدى!
> 
> تاني إشي بدي أسأل سؤالين عن هدا النصّ (من "الحمار والجمل", من "كان يا مكان - قصص للأطفال, من مسرح عناد في بيت جالا, فلسطين):
> 
> "كان في جمل وحمار, التقوا في طرف الغابة بعيد عن الناس. (..., حكوا فترة مع بعض)
> فجأة سمعوا صوت مجموعة من الحرامية قريبين منهم.
> قال الجمل للحمار: وطي صوتك, عشان ما يسمعوناش. (...)"
> 
> 1) بعرفش كيف الحالة بالفصحى.
> بس بالنسبة للهجة الفلسطينية مبيّن إنه كلمة "حرامية" تُستخدم يا لمفرد المؤنث يا لجمع المذكّر (وطبعأً مش بس هون), صح؟



كلمة "حرامية" هون هي جمع للاسم حرامي، معناه "لص" أو "سارق". أنا مش متأكد إذا كلمة حرامي فصيحة أو لأ. بقول إنها جمع هون لإنه مكتوب بالنص: "مجموعة من الحرامية." بدون هالسياق، بعتقد إنه بيجوز إنها بتشير للمؤنث.



> 2) ليش مكتوبة "صوت مجموعة من الحرامية قريبين منهم" - ومش "صوت مجموعة من الحرامية القريبين منهم" أو "صوت مجموعة من الحرامية قريبة منهم"؟


أنا كنت انتظرت "القريبين"  لو كانت الكلمة عم بتصف "الحرامية" فيمكن إنه منقدر نعتبر كلمة "مجموعة" كجمع. (وعلى فكرة مرات منحكي هيك بالإنكليزي كمان ببعض الكلمات اللي بتشير لجموع إنسانية.)


----------



## elroy

مزبوط، كلمة "حرامية" بتقدر تكون جمع أو مؤنث مفرد.

بالنسبة لـ"قريبين"، كليفرميزو معاه حق. "مجموعة من الحرامية" تُعتبر جمع هون. أنا على فكرة بفضّل "مجموعة حرامية".​


----------



## lama

كنت بفضّل لو قيل: مجموعة من الحراميّي قريبة منهم لأن عم توصف المجموعة. بس لا يمكننا أن نفصّل الأخطاء اللغوية لأن الكلام باللهجة المحلّية الفسطينية و التي يمكن أن تختلف من منطقة لأخرى في فلسطين ذاتها. على كل حال عندما نقول "حرامية" فالمفروض أن تعني سارقة أنثى، و عندما نقول "حراميي" فهي تعني مجموعة من السارقين و فيهم ذكر بالتأكيد ( و الّا كنّا قلنا حراميّات)... هذا الأمر لا يطبّق هنا و الجملة على الأرجح تعني سارقين بالمذكر الجمع.
بالتوفيق


----------



## clevermizo

lama said:


> كنت بفضّل لو قيل: مجموعة من الحراميّي قريبة منهم لأن عم توصف المجموعة. بس لا يمكننا أن نفصّل الأخطاء اللغوية لأن الكلام باللهجة المحلّية الفسطينية و التي يمكن أن تختلف من منطقة لأخرى في فلسطين ذاتها. على كل حال عندما نقول "حرامية" فالمفروض أن تعني سارقة أنثى، و عندما نقول "حراميي" فهي تعني مجموعة من السارقين و فيهم ذكر بالتأكيد ( و الّا كنّا قلنا حراميّات)... هذا الأمر لا يطبّق هنا و الجملة على الأرجح تعني سارقين بالمذكر الجمع.
> بالتوفيق



في الحقيقة تلفظين "حرامية" و"حراميي" بصورة مختلفة لكي تفرّقي بين الجمع والمؤنت؟ أم تعنين في الكتابة فقط؟ رأيت وسمعت الكلمة للجمع وللمؤنث ك"حرامية" وهي مثل كثير من الكلمات التي جموعها بـ"ـيّة" ولفظها "iyye"، مثلا:

سكرجي (ج. سكرجية)
عربجي (ج. عربجية)
تكسيجي (ج. تكسيجية)
إلخ

من الواضح أن اللفظ يمكن أن يكون مختلفا من منطقة إلى منطقة أخرى وحتى في فلسطينية ذاتها كما قلتِ ولكن الذي أشكّه هو أن توجد طريقة لتفريق بين المؤنث وبين الجمع بها.


----------



## lama

clevermizo said:


> في الحقيقة تلفظين "حرامية" و"حراميي" بصورة مختلفة لكي تفرّقي بين الجمع والمؤنت؟ أم تعنين في الكتابة فقط؟ رأيت وسمعت الكلمة للجمع وللمؤنث ك"حرامية" وهي مثل كثير من الكلمات التي جموعها بـ"ـيّة" ولفظها "iyye"، مثلا:
> 
> سكرجي (ج. سكرجية)
> عربجي (ج. عربجية)
> تكسيجي (ج. تكسيجية)
> إلخ
> 
> من الواضح أن اللفظ يمكن أن يكون مختلفا من منطقة إلى منطقة أخرى وحتى في فلسطينية ذاتها كما قلتِ ولكن الذي أشكّه هو أن توجد طريقة لتفريق بين المؤنث وبين الجمع بها.



طبعاً أخي ميزو أنا أتكلّم عن الكتابة
يمكننا التفريق في اللفظ من سياق الحديث فقط


----------



## Amer jamal

كما ذكرت الأخت لما .. 

التفريق يأتي من سياق الحديث .. و لا يختلف اللفظ إطلاقا .. 

و لكن هي محقة .. بالنسبة لما ذكرته عن أن الأصح أن إذا كان مؤنث مفرد تُكتب "حرامية"

و إن كانت جمع "حراميي" ..  و هكذا تستطيع التفريق بمعنى الكلمة نفسها بدون اللجوء لفهم و قراءة النص كلّه

..............................


----------

